
Ask HN: What did you undervalue when younger? - 19eightyfour
Alternately, what do you undervalue now? Or what do you feel other people <i>overvalue</i> now.<p>I can answer the first one easily. When I was younger, I undervalued humility.<p>And not for any reason like, &quot;if you are humble, people will like you more.&quot;<p>Specifically, I came to realize humility is valuable for a very selfish reason instead.<p>When I overvalue my own achievements I noticed that two things happened that didn&#x27;t work very well:<p>1) I would think myself &quot;too good&quot; to do such a such a job, opportunity, or thing. And I missed out on some things I didn&#x27;t know the great value of, but could have, if I hadn&#x27;t been so arrogant.<p>2) I was overcompensating. I mean...why else arrogant? And that doesn&#x27;t work because it meant I was undervaluing the things I was actually good at...I mean...if I fully accepted those things and loved them and saw the good that I could do with them....my natural skills and so on...why would I need to &quot;overvalue&quot; things that weren&#x27;t as good. Know what I mean? And if you undervalue stuff you are actually good at...then you sort of get skewed off a path that works for you in the world.<p>Sure I think some good things happen by going along many different paths...and this is my reflection. I would have toned down the arrogance, trusted my natural skills more and valued humility. What did you or do you undervalue? Or what do you think other people overvalue?
======
meric
When I was young I overvalued what other people thought. I did things because
society says it's good if you do them. Now years later I regret it. On the
flip side I undervalued the development of my own thinking.

These days I think other people overvalue what others think, what the news
says, whether the news has "credibility". The thing is once a publication,
news outlet, website gains credibility, it will begin to be manipulated by
others to produce dubious information to take advantage of this new
credibility. It takes some time for the credibility of the news outlet to
catch up and go down. Meanwhile everyone is accepting the dubious news as
fact, news that was created for the purpose of manipulating opinions. And I
say this of all news, not just "fake news" or whatever.

The point of news for me now isn't what the news says, it's what opinion does
the news wants to manipulate me into. That's a lot more newsworthy for me.

